# WEIGHT TRAINING DURING DIANABOL



## boltonwhite (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey guys like i say on all my posts Im still doing my research.

Just wondering, say if your on a dianabol cycle, could you do weights all day or does it have to be at a certain time or can you spread them out?

Cheers people :thumb:


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

As above mate not sure what you mean?

But if I was doing an Oral I would take the lot an hour before training on training days and on non training days split throughout the day.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Just like when natural you still need your rest. So no you cant train the entire day cause you need your rest just as much as you need to train. besides the rest of the day you need to eat also.


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

i think he means do you train when the drug is in your system say 30 mins after taking.


----------



## mattyb009 (Feb 1, 2007)

i think he means wen shud he take them acourdin to his work out.

i spread mine out over the day so it wouldnt apply but i think dbol have an active time in ur system of 4 hours so as dc55 says couple of hours before.


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

This is a good question this one and one that i have heard varied information on

I read that dbol has a half life of around 3-5 hours in your body. So providing your not taking really low dosages of it your fine. Make sure you space the dosages out.

When i took dbol i did the 5mg british dragon tablets and did 40mg a week for three weeks to kickstart me cycle.and i just spaced them out e.g. couple when i got up,couple at lunch,couple mid afternoon,couple before bed.

Alot of people prefer training first thing in the morning,some prefer in the evening its down too individual preference.I prefer early morning as i believe your natural test levels replenish as you sleep,just try and keep your workouts no more than an hour or so.


----------

